# Aires in Czech Republic



## jumar (Dec 30, 2010)

We will be driving through the Czech Republic this year, are we to expect any problems with finding aires or other overnight parking.

Also are there any problems with Motorhomes in general, security etc.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I looked at crossing the border from Baviaria in August as Mrs Eb had flown home for a short visit but as I only had a few spare days I decided not to. In my case it all seemed a bit complicated for a vehicle weighing over 3.5 tons. There don't seen to be an abundance of sites either and although I don't remember the details I think Aires were few to non-existent. 

We will try going back when we have more time as we are both keen to spend some time there.

Good luck with it and please keep us informed, Alan.


----------



## jumar (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for reply, still not 100% sure that we will visit this year, we were there in 2007 without M/H, very friendly people and no problems experienced.

Lots of options still available for 2011, could return again for 3rd year in Slovenia also, now thats a good place to visit, away from the major tourist areas m/h is a pure delight.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We went in 2009 and stayed on campsites for reasons of security.
I may be wrong but I don't there are any of what you might call "Aires". But don't let that put you off, it's a beautifull country, with stark contrasts of the feudal way of life, Bohemian culture to modern city living. That's why we are going again this year. It was a real eye opener seeing live fish swimming in a tank at Tesco's in Plzen.

My advice would be to take something like the ASCI guide or DVD map and enjoy it.


----------



## jumar (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for encouragement, might go just to see the fish in Tesco.

We enjoyed a weeks visit in 2007 minus motorhome, worth a longer look.

Happy travels.


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi,
Past through CZ in Sep 09 , had no problems whatsoever. Very interesting and very friendly. Didn't go to any of the cities.
Last night in Bavaria near border stayed at aires in small village FOC called Bischofsgrun 50.05383 E11.79285 nice village and lots of walks.
Next moved on to Frantiskovy Lazne stayed in car park with 24hr security (6euro) N50.11371 E12.34887 absolutely amazing spa town. Spent the next day in Karlovy Vary very interesting town and spent the night 6kms away at hotel Starymlyn parked in very quiet gardens of hotel (16euro incl elect.) N50.19558 E 12.86832 
Moved down to part of a national park again very quiet and nice SE stayed at Klastersky Mlyn (camping cheque site - run by a dutch couple who speak english in a very small village) Postcode 341 -92.
Moved further down to the Austrian border and stayed at autocamp Modrin Lipno (camping cheque site - small ski village with lake and free swimming in local pool included in site fees) N48.63845 E14.21142
Maybe these places might be of interest to you but from our experience don't be put off by CZ.
Derek


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Are any of those of you who have been driving a van weighing over the magical 3.5 tons? If so how did you get on with the regulations please, Alan.


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi
My van is 5000kg so we did not use toll roads see www.mytocz.com Derek


----------



## jumar (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you all for providing me with some valuable info, I can now formulate my summer plans to include a visit to Czech Rep.

I have a under 3.5kg van so I cannot imagine any big problems at the border.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
We visited the Czech republic in 2008 and don't recall paying tolls or getting a vignette but we had a small campervan and just drove through the unmanned border to Cheb.

We also stayed at the "Aire" at the hotel near Karlovy Vary. A bit strange as it wasn't like any other aires we've ever stayed at - met by the hotel owners and offered a Becherov? drink the local spirit and given a tour of the water taps before we pitched up. I seem to remember there was also a sort of downmarket motel nearby that also offered motorhome parking. Otherwise we stayed at various large and small campsites which are listed on our website. see below.

A very interesting country to tour - we don't do cities much but the spa towns are worth visiting and there is some attractive countryside.

There are several Stellplatz at Vietach in the Bavarian Forest over the border in Germany. In fact they were the very first to be set up many years ago.

Steve


----------



## jumar (Dec 30, 2010)

Another great piece of advice, Thanks Steve, its all coming together now, I think this time next year I might be advising fellow motorhomers about the pros and cons of their inquiries regarding a visit to Czech.

Another small question is can get by with just Euros and credit cards and is it a a cost effective way to do so?

Thanks again.


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi,
I remember close to the border in tourist areas most people took euros. ATM produced local currency which if I remembered correctly when in the backwaters you needed.
Derek


----------

